# How bad is bracken fern? I think my land may be poisonous to goats.



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I didn't know where to put this thread so I hope this is right.

Yesterday I decided to cut a path (read:tunnel!) into the back part of my land in order to open up some fresh browsing area for my new goats.
Most of the brush that I was going through was giant blackberry thickets that interlaced about 3 feet above my head, so it was slow going. I have about an acre like that, I think ... ? The rest is wooded.

My boys were following along with me, being very helpful (not!) but it was nice to have the company.
The problem is that I was finding bracken ferns everywhere I went, and that the goats appear to LOVE eating them even more than the blackberries. 

I don't know what to do. I don't think there's any chance of eradicating the bracken even if I could get to it - which I can't.
How poisonous is it? Are my little guys doomed before they even get a chance? I know it isn't an immediate poison and they seem fine so far, but they have only been browsing full-time for a short time.

I would be heartsick if anything happened to them at this point, and I was SO proud of them yesterday because they were actually eating young and leafy Scotch Broom plants! 

One of them also found and happily munched down several bites of caper spurge before I took it away from him. I had no idea that stuff was growing on my land, but now I have weeping blisters on my face from touching it, getting the sap on my hand, and then absentmindedly brushing my nose. It is VILE, but I read that goats can eat it. *fingers crossed*

How does anybody manage to keep goats alive in the Pacific Northwest? I see that there are places that rent brush-clearing goats around here, but how do those goats survive? Bracken fern is everywhere. Is there any kind of antidote to the poison that I could keep on hand?

I need as much advice as possible. This really has me worried.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well it would be good to keep activated charcoal on hand that goes for anyone. But other than that I don't have any advice. I have never even heard of caper surge before. I will have to look that up. Maybe Jill will chime in soon, she is very knowledgeable about all kinds of things and she lives in the pacific northwest.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

We have Bracken fern all over up here too. It's in my hay and all over my damp property. My goats will eat it if they can get to it and it hasn't hurt them so far. They also seem to like it in the hay.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Bracken Fern steals their vitamin B. Just keep Thiamine or Fortified B Complex on hand and give them a shot if you see them going wobbly on their hind quarters. My vet gives me a B complex 150 it has more Thiamine that regular fortified B complex.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

What a relief -Thank You so much, Goathiker! 
That sounds like something I can manage. 

Can they have regular human-type B vitamins (tablet or liquid) as a preventative or should I stick with using the injectable form if they start to show symptoms? If I should keep injectables on hand, are they fairly shelf-stable? (I am fast acquiring a small pharmacy in the refrigerator!)

Murphy's Law says that they will appear perfectly fine until the very first hour of a 3-day weekend holiday. 

'Sorry for so many questions ...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I prefer not to use any type of a prevention program. The goats body is supposed to make certain things on their own. I feel that providing them with those things slowly robs their body of the ability to make these things. Then, when they need the vitamin they won't be able to produce it themselves.
I think that challenging their bodies to live in their environment and only helping when they need it is the better course of action. 

To be honest, I've never had a goat go down from eating Brackens. I have more trouble with Horsetail Fern. Jeter WILL NOT quit eating the darn things so, I do give him a monthly Vitamin B shot. This is mostly because at 14 years of age, he does need a bit of help.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

goathiker said:


> I think that challenging their bodies to live in their environment and only helping when they need it is the better course of action.


I agree with this 1000% !! 
(I've been raising my turkeys without medicated feed for 14 years now and I've never had a disease problem. TSC insists that it can't be done. but then they only sell those inbred, broad-breasted monstrosities.)

I guess I will try to be extra vigilant and watch for wobbles. I hope I will have time to get the injectable vitamins if I need them.

Thank goodness - I don't think I have any horsetails left. 
I saw a little patch of them try to get started several years ago in a low spot but I think they all died out when the water table dropped. I will double-check that area, just in case, though, since it was only one small spot and I'm pretty sure I can still get to it. They are so gritty that I can't imagine anything eating them, but I would have said the same thing about caper spurge, so ... go figure.

Having a yard full of poultry has just about driven me crazy and I think the goats are in line to finish the journey .... fun times!

Thanks again. I really appreciate the info and advice. :thumbup:


----------

